# Fatty Freeze?



## zzosso (Aug 7, 2012)

Sup All,

Say Bow season starts here in 2 weeks, just wondering if I could treat the Camp to a couple Fatties? The only time I will have to Make them will be next weekend,  I could get them smoked and put away, Can I freeze them and reheat later?  Should I wrap them or freezer bag? How long would they posibly keep? Thinking Mostly meat and cheese fillings, (pepperoni, ham, maybe a pinapple).

Thanks

ZZ


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 7, 2012)

I cool then slice mine, separate the slices by wax paper and put in Ziplock freezer bag with as much air out as I can.  They have lasted a couple of months.  I reheat in the microwave, but anything that would warm them up should work.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 7, 2012)

werdwolf said:


> I cool then slice mine, separate the slices by wax paper and put in Ziplock freezer bag with as much air out as I can.  They have lasted a couple of months.  I reheat in the microwave, but anything that would warm them up should work.


This is a great way to freeze and easy to reheat in a camp or lodge in a frypan if you dont have a microwave. If  you have an oven and a sheet pan you can lay them out single layer and reheat in the oven


----------



## windshield king (Aug 7, 2012)

I made two last year for deer camp ,made them up and froze them. I have a small smoker that I brought with and smoked them up at camp turned out great. You could smoke them before and put them in food saver bag,freeze ,and reheat over camp fire on a cast iron skillet (sliced)  good luck with the hunt!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like you got some great advice. I smoke them, slice them, vac seal and freeze, at hunting camp I just warm them a bit in a cast iron skillet and put them on a grilled bagel or English muffin with a fried egg and slice of cheese. The guys go nuts over them.

Good luck with the hunting...we start bow season elk on 8/25


----------

